# Apistogramma viejita



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi guys,

Was at an LFS yesterday and took a happy snappy of this cute little female _Apistogramma viejita_.










Love the yellow breeding coloration! Looks like a New York cab! Didn't buy it as it's known to be very aggressive, even in a planted tank with lots of hiding space.

Cheers,


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice picture, Benny!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I just recieved my 2 pairs of the nice looking fish. Males were robust and nicely colored. Females are still small though.


----------

